# how cold



## dmiller1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have only been living in spain for a few months and cant believe how cold it is at the moment. I am looking for some type of central heating , any ideas?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Where I am it's hot and sunny! I'm sitting in my study in a Tshirt!
But it does get chilly at night especially when the terrace thermometer reads 32C as it did today and has done for all of this weeK!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dmiller1 said:


> I have only been living in spain for a few months and cant believe how cold it is at the moment. I am looking for some type of central heating , any ideas?


If you were in the UK at the moment you'd be bloody freezing. Very cold, extremely high winds, grey and orrible


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dmiller1 said:


> I have only been living in spain for a few months and cant believe how cold it is at the moment. I am looking for some type of central heating , any ideas?


Thermal underwear, tracksuit, furry slipper-socks, fingerless mittens and a fleece. You can take off the fleece when you go out in the daytime.

We went through the same shock process our first winter here. We tried many ways of heating the house but Spanish buildings are so badly insulated you are just pouring money into the sky! Our electricity bill nearly bankrupted us.

But the good thing is, it doesn't last long.

Read this thread for some good ideas and suggestions:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/56067-preparing-winter.html


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Where I am it's hot and sunny! I'm sitting in my study in a Tshirt!
> But it does get chilly at night especially when the terrace thermometer reads 32C as it did today and has done for all of this weeK!


18ºc here today & 30+ in the sun . All the week & forecast until the 20th .:clap2:


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

dmiller1 said:


> I have only been living in spain for a few months and cant believe how cold it is at the moment. I am looking for some type of central heating , any ideas?


My mrs spent our first winter in Spain in tears. We live in an old Finca where things like cavity wall and roof insulation, double glazing and central heating are unheard of. Our water pipes run on top of the fields and so at this time of year are usually frozen until around 11am, and in the summer we can take a shower until dark for fear of scal;ding ourselves.
Central heating can be inprcatical in some buildings and expensive to install (especially when you may only use it for 3 months of the year) When in Rome
- or Spain in this case - do as the locals do. If you have a wood burner buy in a couple of tons of wood and an axe, if not buy an Estufa. 
Myself, I fitted double glazing (worth the while as it keeps the noise out, and the heat out in Summer) and Electric underfloor heating (what was I thinking about - just had a bill for Nov & Dec for 415 Euros !)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> If you were in the UK at the moment you'd be bloody freezing. Very cold, extremely high winds, grey and orrible


More likely you´d be in an over-heated office or shopping centre, then back to your centrally-heated house (with a timer switch to make sure it is nice and warm by the time you get home), and on the way you'd put the heater on in your car. 

Swings and roundabouts ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Myself, I fitted double glazing (worth the while as it keeps the noise out, and the heat out in Summer) and Electric underfloor heating (what was I thinking about - just had a bill for Nov & Dec for 415 Euros !)


Bet you're bracing yourself for the Jan/Feb bill ... Sounds lovely though, I wish we could install it (with cork tiles on top). But strategically placed sheepskins are nearly as good.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Bet you're bracing yourself for the Jan/Feb bill ... Sounds lovely though, I wish we could install it (with cork tiles on top). But strategically placed sheepskins are nearly as good.


No, I'm not bracing myself at all.

I just haven't switched it on. I entertain myself all night by looking at the controller on the wall reminding me what a fantastic investment it was.

Minus 2 this morning doing the school run ! - I work from home in my personal Freezer (sorry, office) and can only type with one hand at a time while the other one keeps warm on a cup of coffee. The Mrs got home from work at 1pm to ask why I was shivering away inside when it was 18 degrees outside - it is warmer outside than in - I have chilblains on my Hands (seriously) and have had to do even more powerlifting just to keep warm.

Wouldn't go back to the Uk though...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> No, I'm not bracing myself at all.
> 
> I just haven't switched it on. I entertain myself all night by looking at the controller on the wall reminding me what a fantastic investment it was.
> 
> ...


You really should try fingerless gloves! I knitted loads last year, but you can always chop the fingers off some regular ones. And try putting a small radiant heater under your desk with a blanket over it and your knees. Like a hi-tech mesacamilla.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You really should try fingerless gloves! I knitted loads last year, but you can always chop the fingers off some regular ones. And try putting a small radiant heater under your desk with a blanket over it and your knees. Like a hi-tech mesacamilla.


I'm a Northerner (England that is) - you should know we get much more satisfaction from complaining ablout things than being practical. Trust a woman to pick up on that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> I'm a Northerner (England that is) - you should know we get much more satisfaction from complaining ablout things than being practical. Trust a woman to pick up on that.


Really? I thought it was wimpy southerners who whinge all the time and gritty northerners who get things sorted?

I'm from the middle btw (Oxford) where we sit and intellectualise about such things.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Really? I thought it was wimpy southerners who whinge all the time and gritty northerners who get things sorted?
> 
> I'm from the middle btw (Oxford) where we sit and intellectualise about such things.


I can't be bothered to think about being intellectual. (I know you've read my blog - you must know I can't spell or hold an arguement together - and they are my good points).


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by djfwells 
I'm a Northerner (England that is) - you should know we get much more satisfaction from complaining ablout things than being practical. Trust a woman to pick up on that.
Really? I thought it was wimpy southerners who whinge all the time and gritty northerners who get things sorted?

I'm from the middle btw (Oxford) where we sit and intellectualise about such things.
__________________



djfwells said:


> I can't be bothered to think about being intellectual. (I know you've read my blog - you must know I can't spell or hold an arguement together - and they are my good points).


Being from Scotland, our stereotype requires me to bring out wine, whisky or brandy to keep warm.

Happily these are cheaper than electricity here!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> - just had a bill for Nov & Dec for 415 Euros !)


This has convinced me that our electricity bills are inaccurate. Our bill for October - November (two months) was 455 euros and we do not heat anywhere with electricity.
We use electricity for heating water but only for a total of six hours a day, cooking and the usual appliances. We use the washing machine about three times a week.
The pump pool is on but on a timer.
We had horrendous water bills then found we had a leaking pipe in the garden. When the leak was repaired, a previous quarterly bill of 650 euros was followed by one for.....68 euros.
I'm wondering if there is some fault with our Endesa meter which was replaced in October with a new one.
But our monthly bills are never less than 160 euros.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> This has convinced me that our electricity bills are inaccurate. Our bill for October - November (two months) was 455 euros and we do not heat anywhere with electricity.
> We use electricity for heating water but only for a total of six hours a day, cooking and the usual appliances. We use the washing machine about three times a week.
> The pump pool is on but on a timer.
> We had horrendous water bills then found we had a leaking pipe in the garden. When the leak was repaired, a previous quarterly bill of 650 euros was followed by one for.....68 euros.
> ...


Did you get one of those gizmos that I found you a link for ages ago, that tests which appliances are draining the power?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> More likely you´d be in an over-heated office or shopping centre, then back to your centrally-heated house (with a timer switch to make sure it is nice and warm by the time you get home), and on the way you'd put the heater on in your car.
> 
> Swings and roundabouts ...


No ... you'd be getting soaking wet and get blown away on your way from your car to your house. It happened to me earlier. The swings and roundabouts have all blown over


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Did you get one of those gizmos that I found you a link for ages ago, that tests which appliances are draining the power?


I'd be very interested in one of those. Can you find the link again?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I'd be very interested in one of those. Can you find the link again?


Plug in Power Meter / Monitor: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I´ve also seen them on sale here - Leroys or Media Meerkat.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Plug in Power Meter / Monitor: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> I´ve also seen them on sale here - Leroys or Media Meerkat.


i've been looking at those, good idea


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Did you get one of those gizmos that I found you a link for ages ago, that tests which appliances are draining the power?


No but I have contacted Endesa as we had that new meter put in and they may have set it wrongly. I'm awaiting a response
I have a feeling though that 150 euros a month may be correct as we do have the pool pump on a timer plus the pump that drains water when the pool is too full.
With the water bill as it now stands tho' it appears that our utilities excluding internet/phone/tv will be around the 200 euros a month mark which for a house this size doesn't seem excessive.

.


----------

